# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AI Portraits, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - aiportraits.com

Team:

Mauro Martino

Luca Stornaiuolo

----------


## Airicist

The experience of being portrayed by an AI algorithm

Published on Nov 7, 2018




> Discover how AI sees you!
> What is real and what is fiction? The system is trained on millions of photos of actors and actresses. We are using the faces of people in front of the camera to activate portraits with our GAN. The result is an image that examines the concept of identity, pushing the boundaries between the individual that recognizes herself/himself and the collection of faces from the society of spectacle that are sedimented in the neural network. 
> 
> What I see is myself? It is a fictitious re-creation of myself, the training data of the actors vaporizes my image and create a dialogue between me and the celebrities. We see a cinematographic self, independent and separate from my actual self.

----------


## Airicist

Article "What you look like as a Renaissance painting, according to AI"
A new project lets anyone play with an AI to create stunning portraits.

by Katharine Schwab
July 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

aiportraits.com | Facciality in the history of portraiture

Published on Jul 15, 2019




> AI Portraits Ars is able to paint portraits in real time at 4k resolution. You will find yourself in front of a mirror and feel thousands Rembrandt, Caravaggio, Titian portraying you moment after moment.
> 
> With AI Portraits Ars - aiportraits.com - anyone is able to use GAN models to generate a new painting, where facial lines are completely redesigned. The model decides for itself which style to use for the portrait. Details of the face and background contribute to direct the model towards a style.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 30, 2019

----------

